# Crosscut Short Ribs



## gruelurks (Nov 5, 2009)

Picked some beef short ribs from Sam's Club yesterday and am getting ready to smoke them. Kind of weird how they cut them across the bones instead of with the bone. I was going to do them on my ECB but my charcoal got soaked from rain and I just discovered this as I lifted the bag, only to have it give way all over my deck. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Dumbass me for not putting them away this weekend. Off to the MES it is! I'm going to use the 2-2-1 method for them, never done beef ribs before but all I've read points me to using this method as a good starting point. I rubbed them with some McCormicks BBQ rub. Dang I love that my company lets me work from home a couple times a week.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 5, 2009)

They Look Great So Far...

Shame about the charcoal, don't you just hate it when something like that happens and you know it's your fault for not putting it away...


----------



## grampyskids (Nov 5, 2009)

They look more like riblets than beef short ribs.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2009)

We in Fla get them that way all the time and really it hard somtimes to fine them cut with some of the bone still there.But they are really tastey that way too. Smoke on my brother.


----------



## raceyb (Nov 5, 2009)

That particular cut is known as a Jewish Flanken cut. They are also known as Korean cut or cross cuts.


----------



## got14u (Nov 5, 2009)

and they are also known as costilla's
mexican ribs my wife luvs them like that. we always got them at the mexican meat markets.


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 5, 2009)

They just hit the two hour mark so I pulled and wrapped them all together in a criss-cross pile in foil. Figure it can't hurt to do it this way. One thing I realized as I pulled them out was I forgot to stick my chip tray in the MES before I started smoking earlier. Enough of the pecan chips burnt enough to give some good smoke anyways, so I think they will be ok. This head cold and cold medicine has me spaced out today.


----------



## got14u (Nov 5, 2009)

great looking ribs.......wish i was there.


----------



## rivet (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful looking ribs, bud! Well done and great post. Thanks for sharing your success!


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, they are almost done. I just unfoiled, sauced and put them back in the smoker with a couple more chips of pecan. I had to keep one for myself, the little bone chunks were falling off left and right. It's also damn hard to take a pic of a rib while holding it in the other hand with tongs.


----------



## dforbes (Nov 5, 2009)

they look good enough to eat. very good job.


----------



## ronp (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, were they greasy? The ones I see at Sams look very fatty. The #1 reason I never tried them.


----------



## got14u (Nov 6, 2009)

on try them ron...marinate them in a mixture of orange juice and mexican flavors...then just grill them.....2 die 4 !!!!!


----------



## gruelurks (Nov 6, 2009)

They came out nice and tender, pulled them apart with a fork. The bad part to this smoke was I used to much smoke and they came out a bit smokier than we liked. I give them a 6 out of 10 on this attempt. :-(


----------



## oneshot (Nov 6, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, those look great!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I love those and do them in a Korean marinade, they're called Kalbi....


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 6, 2009)

They look great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We love them at my house.  I don't foil when I smoke them.


----------



## flash (Nov 6, 2009)

Not in my area of Florida. Maybe seen them once. I always figured some butcher was drunk when he cut them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Still, beef is pretty forgiving if you do the modified 3-2-1. Good job.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 6, 2009)

Nor in my area of Florida.  I found them once in a Mexican grocery store.  Not cut thin like for Korean BBQ but about an inch thick.  Would be good for smoking but at the time I was looking to do Korean BBQ.  I've found the Asian style at an Asian grocery store in Gainesville.


----------



## meatco1 (Dec 27, 2009)

In the Meat business here in Calif., these are called & sold as KS Short Ribs.  KS stands for kosher style, meaning the tough lifter meat has been pulled from the top of the rib.

Makes for a very tender rib!!

Richard


----------

